# Brooding



## Cperil (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a bird that is brooding but has no eggs. If I can get babies and put them in with her (she has picked an old doghouse)do you think the will raise them?


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I have read that people do this all the time. Do it at night. Cover her with a towel so she doesn't see and then put them under her and keep a good eye on them. Hopefully by morning they will have made their introductions, if not be prepared to remove them she can turn on them and chase them off or kill them.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Interesting! Hens go broody even without eggs? Sorry, it's a first for me.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

robopetz said:


> Interesting! Hens go broody even without eggs? Sorry, it's a first for me.


yes i believe they can and do. especially silkies have a broody streak . none of mine had done it yet. although i wish she was broody when she laid her fertile egg but you can't make them broody. it just happens.  hope this helps!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks, I didn't know.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

all three of mine have gone broody.


----------

